# To all you Carpet owners.. Check this out



## AcademyHardwood (Aug 6, 2009)

Most homeowners opt to install a carpet floor within their home. Whether it’s more economical, an easier installation or is just simply a preference, carpet is the number one choice for the average homeowner. However there are some issues regarding carpet floors that the average individual is not aware of.

New carpet can be a source of chemical emissions. In addition to the carpet, the padding and adhesives all emit volatile organic compounds. Some people report symptoms such as upper respiratory irritations, headaches, skin rash, short breath, coughing and fatigue, which they associate with new carpet installation. The distinct odor of new carpet is because of the chemicals 4-phenylcyclohexene present within the carpet material. This chemical can be detected at very low levels, but does not result in an unpleasant odor for everyone. The odor dissipates within a few days of installation. However the chemical is still present in the air, affecting you and your entire family.

A carpet is dangerous when first installed, but that doesn’t mean it gets better. In fact, the conditions can get worse. Over time your carpet collects dirt, dust and bacteria from passing traffic, such as kids, animals, shoes, food and insects. Your carpet can gain about 25% of its weight from absorbing all the dirt and dust within your home. Also, if the carpet has been stained by liquid or animal feces, it must be removed or cleaned with specific chemicals. You may also want to make sure that there is no mold or mildew growth beneath the dampened area of your carpet. Just another issue you may want to stress about.

Whether it’s brand new or ten years old, carpet is always a threat to the health, beauty and hygiene of your home. It collects dust and dirt, while stimulating allergic reactions in your home and making it difficult for you to have little pets. Carpet is not the friendliest flooring solution for the average homeowner, yet it is cheap and cozy, making it appealing for most everyday individuals.

A simple solution to this issue is Hardwood flooring, for it does not collect dust and dirt, does not stimulate allergies and makes it easier for you to have animals within the home. Hardwood flooring is not in the price range of most home owners, for it is not as cheap as carpet. However, there have are new hardwood styles that can be purchased for essentially the same price as carpet. Laminate Hardwood is the best choice for those who are not able to spend a few thousand dollars on their flooring, but still desire the many positive benefits that hardwood flooring has to offer.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

KILLER CARPET!..........On the next Oprah.....


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

....ah sheet....and I just had Big Orange carpet my whole house for $39


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Do you think that down the road they will find out that many laminates 
also emit volatile organic compounds?
Steve




AcademyHardwood said:


> Most homeowners opt to install a carpet floor within their home. Whether it’s more economical, an easier installation or is just simply a preference, carpet is the number one choice for the average homeowner. However there are some issues regarding carpet floors that the average individual is not aware of.
> 
> New carpet can be a source of chemical emissions. In addition to the carpet, the padding and adhesives all emit volatile organic compounds. Some people report symptoms such as upper respiratory irritations, headaches, skin rash, short breath, coughing and fatigue, which they associate with new carpet installation. The distinct odor of new carpet is because of the chemicals 4-phenylcyclohexene present within the carpet material. This chemical can be detected at very low levels, but does not result in an unpleasant odor for everyone. The odor dissipates within a few days of installation. However the chemical is still present in the air, affecting you and your entire family.
> 
> ...


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

stp57 said:


> Do you think that down the road they will find out that many laminates
> also emit volatile organic compounds?
> Steve


Not to mention all the trees that are murdered in making wood floors!:w00t:


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

Great post... Make sure to not touch or smell the isocyinate or azaridine catalysts when mixing your wb finish. We as hrdwd floor refinishers are introduced to a ton of bad chemicals, whether it be the sealers, stains or omu that will off gas for months... what part of that is left with the h/o .. who knows
I always say, why put down a 1/sq product over a 8/sq ft product..


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I for one really like this hardwood floor fad -  being as how I do baseboards/crown for a living. Its keeping me busy! my knees hate me after three days though, but what the heck.

Some of the finishes that are put onto hardwood is quite deadly, I've worked in a few homes where the GC made everyone go either outside for the day or just go home, usually on a Friday so on Monday the fumes were gone. Instant headache! I don't know how the hardwood guys do it. When I saw this done they did not have respirators - (last oct)

Laurie

www.lauriescustomfinishing.ca


----------



## NWBuilder (Aug 29, 2008)

spoken from the heart of a true hardwood sales person! I wonder about all of the finishes used on hardwoods prefinished as well as finish in place?


----------

